# TH350 kickdown cable



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the dual quads dialed in and am adapting the throttle bracket to accept the kickdown cable. My question is at what point in throttle should the cable pull out the kickdown? i am thinking just before full throttle? I set it long so i can use a crimp on the cable when i find the best spot.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Most stock set ups kick down at WOT. So close, or at WOT should Git 'R Done.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks GeeTee, i have been adding zip ties to the cable and driving to see when it will kick in. Even on freeway with the 2:56 rear end i don't get up much past 2000 rpm and know FULL throttle with the dual quads is something it won't see too often. That said i do want the auto kickdown coming in for passing even though i use the Dual gate often. Have 3 ties on and have not made it kick yet, as soon as i find the sweet spot ill crimp a ring or a hex collar on the cable.


----------

